# Problem with my ex landlord



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi,

I am having a small problem with the landlord of my last apartment. This is the situation:

- Rent 103.000AED
- Deposit 5150AED
- Lease until 14.09.2012
- Moved out on 07.09.2012
- Gave one key to the agent on 08.09.2012 so he can show the apartment to possible new tenants
- Agreed that the agent will paint the apartment and deduct the amount from our deposit (1400AED)
- Requested DEWA final bill with disconnection date 15.09.2012 so they have electricity and AC to paint the apartment (was also agreed)
- Agreed that he will call once the apartment is painted so we can do the final handover of the keys, access cards and deposit

After the 15.09.2012 I didn't hear anything from him until yesterday 14:00 where we agreed to meet on Saturday or Sunday. At this time I did not had my deposit collected from DEWA but I saw online that everything is settled and the final bill is ready and I can print it out. I agreed to meet on Saturday so I could go to DEWA in the morning to collect the deposit and the receipt as he wanted it. Then at 21:00 the landlord and agent both call and after some discussion the landlord tells me that due to the fact that I did not hand over the DEWA deposit receipt on 15.09 she will deduct one week of rent from my deposit as another tenant is waiting and cannot move in until he sees the receipt. We got into a small argument etc. as IMHO I did everything correct and was just waiting to get a call. The agent then said that he was trying the whole week to contact me etc. and that my phone was off all the time. I had another call today with the landlord where I almost agreed to pay for 3 days but then she wanted to go for 4 or 5 days and so on. The conversation ended and I told her I will go to RERA and open a case as it seems like we cannot sort this out.

So currently I still have the remaining keys and access cards and she has my deposit. Anybody here experienced a similar situation already? What are my chances? I plan to go to RERA with an Arabic speaking colleague on Sunday and explain the issue to them. I've read that I have to pay 3,5% of the rent as a deposit to RERA upfront and will get it back if the issue gets resolved in my favor, true?

I simply have the feeling she wants to squeeze out as much money as possible from me as during our lease we've received some letters for her from the developer over outstanding service charges etc..

Thanks for any feedback,

Tom


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

This is a fairly common issue & you are correct in your thinking - The landlord is wanting to deduct as much of your deposit as possible.

In my previous property it had a fully fitted kitchen. I removed the appliances (Oversized American Fridge/Freezer, Washing Machine & Dishwasher) & didnt handover the keys until he decided to get back into the 'Real World' & give me back my deposit.

Good luck with your negotiations.....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you only requested the disconnection for 15th, it would be impossible for you to produce all the necessary paperwork the same day. It takes at least a week for DEWA to sort everything out. Even if you have a copy of the final bill, it will not be stamped 'paid' and, therefore, has no validity to the landlord. To go to RERA and register a complaint is expensive, unfortunately. I think you can 'wave' that at the landlord as a loose 'threat' but I don't think it's going to be a financially viable option. The only way it would work is if it were to stop the landlord letting out the property while the case was being resolved. Incidentally, you could just as easily go to RERA on your own, they have many different nationalities working there and everyone speaks very good English. It's not like the old days where you needed someone who spoke Arabic to go anywhere like this to help and you all ended up shaking hands on what was agreed over a cup of coffee.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you can live without the remaining 3750 Dhs, just do as much damage to the apartment as you can, leave some rotting fish in the AC ducts, just go to town on the place, then tell the landlord he can keep your deposit.

It's the only way you'll win against these scumbags.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi,

thanks for all the input (and nice ideas  ). Was talking to RERA today in the morning and they've suggested that I give her two weeks time to pay back my deposit and inform her about the consequences in case she doesn't. I should also hand over the keys and access cards asap to the agent or her. They also told me that it's 99% sure that I would win such a case. So I've sent her and the agent an SMS and informed them that in case they lose they have to pay 3605AED additionally.

A few hours later she called me and agreed to pay back the deposit. But still tried to get payment for some days...which of course I didn't agree to. Will meet the agent tomorrow to finally end this...

Cheers,

Tom


----------

